# iCloud et Windows



## bidibout (9 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé iCloud Drive sur Windows, après vérification je m'aperçois (et c'est logique) que tout est sur mon lecteur C (un SSD) est-il possible de changer l'emplacement ce dossier afin qu'il soit sur le disque dur ?


----------

